

Show HN: a jQuery plugin that lets you transition through blurbs of text - potomak
http://kiro.me/textualizer/

======
ajanuary
While I guess it's needed to show off the features, the sample at the top of
the page seems far too slow to bring in new characters. I don't want to have
to sit around for 5 seconds before I can start reading.

It's also very difficult to copy the text.

------
potomak
CON: it makes impossible to select text

